# How is a GXE compared to others



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im new to this board and dont know much about NIssans and was wondering what is so bad about a GXE?? What are the good things about it?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good thing - It Runs
Bad Thing - Its Slow


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

SO in your opinion is it worth modding up or should i just go and try to find an SE-R?? I really want to be different and fix up something that isnt an Acura, Honda, or Mitsu. Whether you say it sucks or not, im still going through with this. I just know there has to be other positives besides it runs.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you ask me it is. it's got a certain challenge to it, especially for me since I have an auto. very fun, not just the end result, the hair pulling and nail biting is fun too while I'm waiting for parts... (been doing that more lately since I'm getting married next month!)


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*worth it? i think so...*

true, the ga16de motor powering the sentra isn't terribly fast, but it has potential. 

just like the d-series (non-VTEC) motors in hondas, the ga16de responds well to tuning. and with the recent NPM articles about the 200SX project car build-up, turbo is fast-becoming a distinct and affordable possibility. 

from what i've read -- in more than one publication -- the base 1.6 liter sentra responds much better to mods than its fellow honda equivalent. sure, this was a car meant to get groceries, not tickets, but there is quite a bit of power to be unleashed in that tiny engine. 

i believe.

have a little faith and patience and you will be duly rewarded.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*I concur.*

It is a very dependable and fun engine. Mods are comming out the wood works for this engine. For what there is out there for it, the mods are worth picking up since it responds so well to them. Don't make me go down the list of cars that have been seen in my rear view. Ha ha ha ... j/p.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: worth it? i think so...*



hard_charger said:


> *
> 
> have a little faith and patience and you will be duly rewarded. *


To this day that has been my motto. Modding a GXE can be a pain, but I wouldn't give it up for a free sr20 swap...well maybe...bottom line is, I have grown to love the ga16, and my goal is to do as many bolt ons as possible, and stay away from turbo. If only I could get a darn torque converter for my core.  Modding a GXE takes patience, and if you dont have it, then it isn't for you.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay i noticed its lighter than a GLE. I like it cause its not a honda. Its not something that would be typically at a car show. I have patience as i feel this car will be a challenge and I dont think i would have been able to even attempt to try and fix it up if i didnt find this board.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Good for you man.. Thats what this board is all about. Helping out. I'm sure you find alot of useful ideas here. Mostly anyone here is more than happy to help you out on any mods you will be interested in.

BTW.. I had a b13 2door sentra E... And yeah an E.. It was the light as hell and had the 1.6.. But was peppy as hell.. A few mods and you will realize the little fun you will have. <thinking> I miss that little bitch.. LOL.. Well bro good luck on your project.. Wish ya the best. And glad you opened your eyes to Nissan.. Your one in a few that understand that hondas and such are a dieing breed! MAHWAHAHAH!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Right on. One of these days Nissan's will rule the world and Hondas will forever be licking the bottom of my boot.
I mean damn. I finally got to drive a '02 SER SpecV. OMG!! That sh!t is butter. My friend just bought it and on Sat. got to drive it on the long way home between LA and San Deigo. 2 in the morning and an empty freeway, I was in heaven. Of course some Honda (2000 body style, few mods) wanted to race and I was up for it. He got stuck and couldn't hang. I love it.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah an acquantance of mine had his Nissan Spec V grace the cover of SCC magazine. He owned the Orange one with the carbon fiber hood. Its a tight car in the pics and even better when seen in person.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know about you guyz but i dont plan on keeping my GA16DE for the rest of my time i plan on guttin it and putting SR20DET


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I think I will keep my GA16. Don't get me wrong I wouldn't mind having an SR20, and if I was handed one I would probably drop it in. But the money I do have, I mine as well spend on the GA16 and make it quick. Development is not far from pushing high power that is soon to be reckoned with.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like the SR20 Motors. i mean my 1.6 is like at 80 K Miles. i just wanna gut it for a jdm motor that has like 235 HP stock and 30-50 K mileage on it. for me i like extreme performance with stylin.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Yeah. Im on the same boat as you Liu and I know I wont be keeping my 1.6 for ever but I like it for now.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think the SR20 engines kick some serious ass but just think about it. If everyone were to do the engine swap then the companies who make aftermarket parts for our GA16's would stop making them. if the demand is not there, the supply will also drop.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

You are right. They do kick some serious ass. But not to say the 1.6 doesn't either. Ok, maybe it only kicks a little ass. But what gets me IS the market for the GA16. Why does it have to be so difficult? With our engine being out there for so many years, what takes so long? But there are so many out there I dont think the market would go anywhere for it, even though everyone does wanna swap to the 2.0. I'll stick wit it. - Thank you kindly


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

One more little rant.

And what's up with Stillen and their blown up prices? How are they staying in business when their parts cost double then everyone else. I mean is it the qualitly or what? Fill me in if I'm clueless.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Stillen is top quality stuff. they make good product and it last. that why it cost so much cuz it one hella good shiet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> Yeah. Im on the same boat as you Liu and I know I wont be keeping my 1.6 for ever but I like it for now



yea.. i like to get the best outta my 1.6L while i save up for my SR20DET GTi-R S15 Motor. but it sux more since my 1.6L is a freakin AUTO tranny. i wanted manual but my father was like Maunal in cali traffic? NO ! so i got stuck with auto. i hate it so much. that also one main point why i want the SR20DET motors cuz the fast and strong . You ever try climbin a hill with a GA16DE with close 2 no performance stuff on the engine excepet Exhasut and it auto. it like is pushin the pedal on the floor.. gayness.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Right on. Top o' the line goodies. I can believe that plus I do know their cat back exhaust system is worth it. But you don't seem them mentioned too much even in peeps sigs, except maybe their kits. Ah well, if I ever get promoted to that upper class society ...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I feel you on that Liu. But the manual is not that bad in traffic. Im down in Daygo and traffic can be pretty hectic. Even with my JWT Clutch, its not at all bad, but who likes to be stuck in traffic with a manual anyways? Granted an automatic does suck and that would be worth the swap to the SR20. But my 1.6 likes to pull hard in the higher RPMs and I love it, for now .... Good luck on finding what your looking for. Hopefully Dad wont say much, been in that situation before too when I brought up the motor swap idea. Got the whole spiel about needing all new mounts, axles and harnesses. I'd just wind up getting a new load. Peace out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. everyone been tellin me to dont spend that much on gettin ur motor cuz it worth more than my car itself. haha.. but what can i say. i dont want a new car this Sentra is my 1st Japan car my parent ever gave me. all my others was a 84 SAAB ( POS ) and my moms subaru legacy wagon that a 92 . i loved my mom wagon cuz it powerful and manual. i have such fun with it back home in alaska.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Well, do what you will. Its your car and if you want a banged out SR20 go for it. Im sure you will be more than happy. I would.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hehe.. thanx man.. i sure i be happy when my SR20DET is fully installed and running smoothly.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Personally*

I've been warned to stay away from Stillen exhaust....someone told me that theirs rusted away after a couple of years.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Can we stay on topic here? Im sorry but no one has answered my question of where the GXE stands on the power scale. Which sentras are better, which are worse


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*does GXE have a tach?*

if you have a tach your a lot better of than a lot of other Sentra guys. if you have a manual your even better. the GA is so much better with a manual. with a manual it actually has decent performance.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Can we stay on topic here? Im sorry but no one has answered my question of where the GXE stands on the power scale. Which sentras are better, which are worse *


Let's put it this way...

All 1.6L Sentras are about the same. The 5-speeds obviously have some advantage. Weight and options make some difference, but we're talking about relatively small differences.

Of the B14's (of which your car is one) the 200SX SE-R and 98-99 Sentra SE are the only models with the SR20DE 2.0L. These are the most powerful models.

If you want more information I suggest reading sentra.net and se-r.net.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*my .2 cents*

ok stillen as much as i like there product and have a few on my car the dont make it themselves 85% of there product is reboxed know that ive said that i feel relieved!!

1.6 has little power but you can make it up like we all have been trying to. I have been arguing with manufacturers for a coule of years why they dont make enough products for us. The Honduhs had a 1.6 and 1.5 for the longest time before the put in that 2.0 motor and have a ton of more shit out. basically alot of these companies think that the sentra is grandmas car and it doesnt deserve to be suped up 
but do to the few companies that have heard or cries we will soon be seeing more stuff! and if not there is always custom


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*take the sentra challenge...*

as for the whole auto vs. manual debate, i've been torn for some time. but after doing some considerable research on the topic, there just may be some hope for those of us with "autotragics."

take a look at some of the threads about performance automatic transmissions, like the ones manufactured by level 10. with one of those puppies, you'll pull down the same results as if you were driving a manual. besides. it guarantees consistent quarter-mile times and no missed gears. it just might prove cheaper in the long run, too - no expensive, burned up clutches to replace, etc.

getting a performance automatic tranny is high on my "to do" list.

and to the thread starter, if you ever decide to go turbo, having an automatic transmission means the boost comes on strong all the way...

my little sentra thinks big. it might be auto, but it pulls hard and steady up the kellog interchange (an incline near where i live). if your auto is lagging that hard going up hill. click that little button on the gear shifter and turn the overdrive off. welcome to the land of high rpms...keep the faith, my fellow brothers and sisters.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for your answers. I know a little more about Sentras now that i read the engine file. It is really good. It could use an update though. Its about a year old. Who is the guy that wrote it anyway? Oh yeah by the way, i dont have an ATX, its stick. And I dont have a tach, which i really hate but I am looking for a really inexpensive tach. Not necessarily a 5" monster tach but maybe a 3 1/2" tach with a white face.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I hate my 98 Nissan GXE. It is the biggest piece of shit I have ever owned. My Nissan has 40K miles on it and it sucks, sucks, sucks. I'm sure a se-r would be better but then again its still a low end nissan piece of shit. Sorry to break the news to you guys.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

jer28 said:


> *I hate my 98 Nissan GXE. It is the biggest piece of shit I have ever owned. My Nissan has 40K miles on it and it sucks, sucks, sucks. I'm sure a se-r would be better but then again its still a low end nissan piece of shit. Sorry to break the news to you guys. *


where did this guy come from?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd gladly take that POS from you if you dont mind...it better be free....considering its a POS.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah! okay, you take it. Free huh? 

I don't think that they rolled this car off the assembly line, but tumbled it off the line instead. I would love to own a maxima, but the cash flow is just not there for me. So for now I will live with my lemon.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont worry, you'll love it....LOL


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED: if you like style, then why the hell did you get a sentra?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> and I dont think i would have been able to even attempt to try and fix it up if i didnt find this board.


m2


----------

